# Is there any way to make her more white? She's already stunning white but how can I..



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

enhance it even more? (I know i'm being greedy but I would like white white lol!)

Also any reccomendations on how to grow her mane and tail out longer?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

for her mane and tail put MTG in it.

As for getting her even whiter.. groom groom groom!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

go to a sally's...or a beauty shop ask if they have a product called "shimmer lights"








Shimmer Lights from Clairol Professional
is the best selling shampoo for toning gold or 
brassy tones in the hair.
older people use this to get thair blondes and greys brighter!!!
it works!!! i have paints...hummm and i always have the brightest white! if you leave this on more that 5 min in one area then there is a slight chance of having a lavender tint to your horse. wash normally and see the resulst!!!!​


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow thank you app and paint! I will definatly try this--anything else good besides mtg for thickning and lengthining manes and tails? Any supplements or leave in conditioners?


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful horse!!!! Is the coat color called cremello??? Is cremello considered white for the coat, lol sorry I probably sound stupid, but I need to know =]


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes--she's actually registered as a pearl cremello though (White coat, blue eyes, pink pigmentation) Thank you. I love her dearly.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't know much about whitening products, but I just want to say, you have a LOVELY horse! She is sooo pretty!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh thank you soo much!


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow she's BEAUTIFUL!!! I just loove that color.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Painted Ride, is that a shampoo you can use daily, or just once in a while for extra putry moments?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ the shimmer lights is safe to use everyday if you like. it is NOT by any means harmful to horses...we even use to wash our white jack russel with it b4 taking her to a show with us....sparkling white!!!! i swear by this product and will use it till they stop producing it or come out with something better.....my mother use to have very blonde hair and she used it everyday. you will be shocked by the outcome!!!!


----------



## HorseObsessed (Nov 25, 2008)

I have seriously THE weirdest remedy for that. 
I used to have a very light grey horse and what I used was... drum roll please....

baby powder!

its easy on sensitive skin and REALLY brings out the white in their coat.

just sprinkle a bit on after grooming and use a soft brush to brush it through.. then if theres any left over just go over lightly with a dry towel. the results are almost instant. :]


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to use baby powder on my noriker--(and used the same method as you)
It worked, but not as well as I would have liked it to. (I thought I was the only person crazy enough to put baby powder on my horse)=D Lol!


----------



## HorseObsessed (Nov 25, 2008)

lol nope. its a tried and true method.. I have some friends who have done the same for years!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of all of the Cowboy Magic products. When I had a mare with white stockings, I used the Cowboy Magic Yellow Out and it works wonders.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know if anybody has said this yet so sorry in advanced for saying the same thing, but I use Quick silver. It works reallly good!!!!!!! I love it and swear by it. 
Heres a pic of it. Press on the link.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/wcssto...ontAssetStore/images/products/600/5801126.jpg

By the way very gorgeous horse you have there!!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

You could also use what is called castel soap you can get it at most drug stors or tack shops. it is great for getting stains out and brightening them up.

As for the mane don't use showsheen it has silicon in it which will dry out the mane or any other product with that in it.
Try Miricale groom it is good at detangling the mane. The key is not to rip out o many hairs.But every once in a while you may trim the mane to get rid of the split ends. it is like human hair when you cut it it grows better.

My guys mane is almost down to his shoulder.
Hope this helps


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick silver, baby powder


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I always used laundry blueing and it worked fine on my white mare


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

One of the best and simplest ways to help a horse grow out their mane or tail better is to put it up in braids. This prevents the hair from getting pulled out or rubbed off, which causes the mane and tail to get shorter. Get tiny little ruber hair elastics (you can even buy the ones meant for people) and make small, simple braids in the horse's mane. You don't want to make them so tight that it's uncomfortable for the horse, but you don't want them too loose either or they will fall out. It works well to make the braid loose at the begining of the braid, and tighter down towards the end. You can leave this braids in for quite a while and just redo them when the start to get frizzy or come undone. Learn how to properly braid and wrap your horses tail. I'm not as experienced at wraping tails (my horse never needed it) but you can find lots of info online about it. Then when it comes time to show, unbraid everything, wash and condition the hair, and comb the hair carefully to get out any snarls. Comb the mane and tail only as much as necisary. If you keep the hair braided you won't need to comb it as often. Having braids in the mane in tail isn't as pretty as having loose, flowing hair. But you will sure notice the difference when it comes time to show your horse off!

You can also get leave in conditioners to improve the quality of your horses hair. 

I hope that was helpful. Your horse is beautiful by the way.

Jubilee


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Machine oil also works well for growing the mane and tail out longer/thicker.


----------



## aintgotnone (Dec 14, 2008)

You can get some regular Laundry Blueing at the grocery store and add a little to regular horse shampoo. It works great. Makes manes and tails sparkling white and just costs a tiny bit of what some products cost.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your posts im going to have to try some of these! But which first! ? lol


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Whichever one you do use, make sure to post pictures here once things have improved. We want to see if the advice we gave helped. 

Jubilee


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Britt said:


> Machine oil also works well for growing the mane and tail out longer/thicker.


Like sump oil???


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, do you guys know if these techniques work to lighten dapple grays? I just started working with a Dappled Gray Percheron/Arabian cross and he quite stained. I want to lighten him up without messing up his beautiful dapples. He needs to grow his mane out too but I'm not going to worry too much about that at this point. 

Here is pic for you to see what I'm talking about. He's really dirty in these pictures too but a lot of it is staining.



















Thanks,

Jubilee


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick silver works


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh your horse is drop dead gorgeous.....more pictures puleeeeze, I just love her!

Quic Silver always used to work very well!

The dapple grey is stunning too! Just beautiful!


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

Thankyou Remali! She's my baby


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I've heard that putting corn starch/something like that on white spots for SHOWS gets white markings even whiter, and for special occasions you could probably use it to get a few grass stains out of their coat, but I don't know how good that would be for every day. Also, for growing out/thickening manes and tails? It helps if you don't brush them daily, just use a bit of oil and rub it through on bad hair days to get the tangles out, and just finger comb it. Brushing or combing them daily causes breakage and will just THIN the hair. Your horse is beautiful, btw.


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

We use quick silver on our white horses and it works wonders! Also as a couple people said befor MTG works and it works even better if you braid the horses mane and tail and put on MTG every week or so.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

aww shes gawjuss. . 
fr white on horses i use sard wonder soap and white shaving cream (basics and no frills are good brands to use)
have also had someone suggest white vinegar but never tried it. .


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

try showsine


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont know if this has been mentioned, i didnt wanna read through 4 pages of replies 
but there is a supplement made by cheval international called "white as snow" you may have heard of it

here's a link their page incase your interested


----------

